# Just insane here today



## ZYDECORICH (Jan 3, 2010)

Woke up to 11 degrees, blowing snow and 40 to 50 mile per hour winds. blizzard like conditions. about 2 inches on the ground now. not going to get to deep but just wild. apparently colder here today than in Maine. still blowing and snowing at 4pm. was going to ski with the kids today at creek but they laughed at me. can't blame them.. glad they said no. ski tomorrow with my wife who is pumped to go.. no kids, so sorry they have school... not!


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 3, 2010)

Snowin & blowin'  pretty good here on the island too. Must have got about 2-3" yesterday and another 4" today. Wish some more of the locals would chime w/ some reports from up north...


----------



## long island boarder (Jan 3, 2010)

drove to Bay Shore today from Manorville around mid day only to find zero snow to the west.  Came back east to find it snowing and blowing from exit 67 LIE on.  Yesterday we must have received 4 inches and this afternoon we got a couple more!


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 3, 2010)

long island boarder said:


> drove to Bay Shore today from Manorville around mid day only to find zero snow to the west.  Came back east to find it snowing and blowing from exit 67 LIE on.  Yesterday we must have received 4 inches and this afternoon we got a couple more!



dude I'm just south of you in East Moriches,. Yeah that 1-2" for yesterday was a bit conservative.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Jan 3, 2010)

Planx and Boarder.. very strange weather. it seems to be snowing there and here but not so much in between... my family in Amagansett said snowing and windy like crazy. i might have to go out there tonight since my cousin is ill. i'd rather not he's not been doing well lately and i just got word they may need some help. hope I'm not sliding down RT 111 in Manorville to get there. enjoy guys.


----------



## JD (Jan 3, 2010)

32 inches in burlington vt....


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 3, 2010)

JD said:


> 32 inches in burlington vt....



Man, I hope Whiteface is gettin in on some of that action, heading there for the weekend:-D


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 3, 2010)

ZYDECORICH said:


> Planx and Boarder.. very strange weather. it seems to be snowing there and here but not so much in between... my family in Amagansett said snowing and windy like crazy. i might have to go out there tonight since my cousin is ill. i'd rather not he's not been doing well lately and i just got word they may need some help. hope I'm not sliding down RT 111 in Manorville to get there. enjoy guys.



seems like the treated surfaces are doing ok. The backroads...not so much


----------



## billski (Jan 3, 2010)

JD said:


> 32 inches in burlington vt....



Shiute!    But I hear the mts only got a fraction of that.


----------



## JD (Jan 3, 2010)

billski said:


> Shiute!    But I hear the mts only got a fraction of that.



I think the snow is blowing around on the mtns, and settling over in underhill, burlington, Bristol, Middlebury...Dunno what the final totals are gonna be for the summit of mansfield, but in certain places there is less snow then before the storm, but in others there somuchfreakingsnowit'srediculous snow.  Impossible to call totals above 2500 with this much wind, but the vallies west of the greens will end up with the deepest blanket of consistant snow fall out of this cycle.  I imagine by tomorrow morning records will be broken in and around the champlain valley.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Jan 3, 2010)

twinplanx said:


> seems like the treated surfaces are doing ok. The backroads...not so much



i'm lucky they said stay home.. thank god! 15 degrees here.. still windy ...wow. hope that dies for tomorrow with the wifey.


----------



## bigbog (Jan 4, 2010)

*Maine: Sat. night - Sunday morning*

Since Saturday..we must have gotten ~17".  Around 12" Saturday night thru Sun morning...but then around 6am it started to warm up to about 36deg here in Bangor...the pow got heavier and heavier by the minute and by 8am was becoming Sierra cement.
Any remaining snow flurries turned into rain....  Hoping most of this last batch stayed as good cover up in the woods and in the mtns.


----------



## KingM (Jan 4, 2010)

bigbog said:


> Since Saturday..we must have gotten ~17".  Around 12" Saturday night thru Sun morning...but then around 6am it started to warm up to about 36deg here in Bangor...the pow got heavier and heavier by the minute and by 8am was becoming Sierra cement.
> Any remaining snow flurries turned into rain....  Hoping most of this last batch stayed as good cover up in the woods and in the mtns.



It was so cold up here in VT that it's hard to believe that anyone got any rain at all out of this storm, but that's Northeast weather for you, I guess.

It has warmed up to the 20s today but I read we're supposed to see ice box conditions by the weekend.


----------

